# Deer season in Germany. Processed and cooked at 140 mph.



## mwilling (Mar 14, 2007)

To all you deer hunters out there. How do you pack a 140 pound deer into a BMW convertible?


----------



## calemon (Nov 4, 2007)

: puke: I don't remember eating that!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I have to admit I've never seen anything quite like this before.

Must have been a very tiny deer.


----------



## Michael Star (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks more like a fox


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

How can you tell with ANY certainty what that thing is...er...*was*?


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

Michael Star said:


> Looks more like a fox


That'd be my bet. It looked like it went right into the left grille.

If you zoom into the second picture I think you can make out a small furry head.


----------



## tomibriggs (Jun 30, 2006)

Rudolph?


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

that is not an e39, but wow that's cool that it missed everything except the right grill


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

How'd you like to be the guy that has to clean THAT up??


----------



## spineseller (Apr 3, 2007)

gnarly.


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

AirWreck said:


> How'd you like to be the guy that has to clean THAT up??


2 birds with one stone...

not only do i get a free lunch, but i also get to charge a lil extra! :thumbup:


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

http://carolinarides.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30095

Someone else thinks it's a fox.


----------



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

you think the active carbon cabin filters will get that out???


----------



## e39dream (Dec 10, 2005)

some things are better left unposted, lol.

So the crash happened at 140 and the deer was 140 pounds?


----------



## nick528i (Nov 11, 2007)

Did you happen to notice what color the deer's eyes where? Same color as your bumper maybe.......


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

What the.....! Poor bambi.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

+1 Deer power..


----------



## Bren517 (Mar 15, 2006)

dear lord...

have you guys seen pictures on cars parked near paddocks etc??
i've seen some pics of snakes being mangled up in the fan blades when they start the car lol..pretty filthy stuff..

apparently they crawl up under the car because its nice and warm..


----------



## jburnham (Oct 6, 2007)

They will never get the stink out. That car will smell like --- well, like something died in it --- forever.


----------



## Fudman (Apr 29, 2007)

I hit a deer back in 1977 in my Lancia Beta. It was repaired but for the next three years, I would have the occasional deer hair come out of the a/c vents whenever I turned the fan up high!


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

jburnham said:


> They will never get the stink out. That car will smell like --- well, like something died in it --- forever.


For sure. That car is probably ruined. I once had a half-gallon glass milk container break in the back of a car, because I was driving like a nut. Cleaned that carpet like a mad man; like someone with OCD for carpet shampooing.

On a really hot summer day you could still faintly smell that rotten milk smell. Fortunately for me, I sold the car in the winter! :thumbup:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

:aty, and it was a fox.....


----------



## vinnieg24 (Dec 3, 2007)

what the hell happened??? how did it even get in there...holy crap lol


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

mwilling said:


> To all you deer hunters out there. How do you pack a 140 pound deer into a BMW convertible?





JBss said:


> that is not an e39......


it's an E90 sedan and it's probably a diesel.

repost  - I know 'cause I posted it the first time  

the general consensus is it's a fox.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> it's an E90 sedan and it's probably a diesel.
> 
> repost  - I know 'cause I posted it the first time
> 
> the general consensus is it's a fox.


was....


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> it's an E90 sedan and it's probably a diesel.
> 
> repost  - I know 'cause I posted it the first time
> 
> the general consensus is it's a fox.


Hooray for you you!! Would you like a medal?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Kzang said:


> Hooray for you you!! Would you like a medal?


You must be such a joy to know.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Who cares if it was posted before, are you the forum police?
some of us don't troll the boards all day and have a life. 
Again would you like a medal for being the first to post this subject?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Kzang said:


> Who cares if it was posted before, are you the forum police?
> some of us don't troll the boards all day and have a life.
> Again would you like a medal for being the first to post this subject?


easy, sport... your newb is showing.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Kzang said:


> Who cares if it was posted before, are you the forum police?
> some of us don't troll the boards all day and have a life.
> Again would you like a medal for being the first to post this subject?


I just finished browsing through some of your previous posts. I say again, you must be such a joy to know.


----------

